# Michael Norman British Grenadier BP.



## mcmillan (Jul 19, 2013)

Anybody know of Michael Norman known as Dutchy at school, sailed on the above in the 60s, he was my best mate from school, we both joined the MN and he went to Gravesend i went to Vindicatrix, hence we lost touch with one another, i think his first trip was on the Q Mary or the Q Elizabeth i do not know which, but his second trip was with BP on the above vessel, he will of been Deck Boy or J.O.S. He was a tall lad with really curly hair and bulbous bow type of nose, a good friend who i have thought about often over many years. I really hope someone recollects my mate Dutchy.


----------

